# How to prevent your tank from leaking



## Hooked (2/7/19)

https://vaping360.com/best-vape-tanks/how-to-stop-leaking-popping-spitting/

*Check your seal*
It sounds obvious, but make sure your tank is fastened together properly. Sometimes if you’re in a hurry, you may cross-thread the top cap or forget to screw it together tight enough. This can cause juice to leak out of the openings. First make sure the threads are in sync and closed tightly, but not too tight. Find that sweet spot. If the threads are crossed, screw it back together carefully.

*Remove e-juice from chimney *
All tanks have a central airflow tube that runs from the body of the tank up to the drip tip, known as the chimney. Sometimes you can get e-juice inside this tube by accident, which usually leads to gurgling and leaking. If this happens to you, clean it out with a paper towel before vaping.

*Keep your tank upright*
Some tanks aren’t built to handle being on their side for long periods of time. E-liquid can start seeping out through the airflow holes if you leave it that way overnight. Try to keep your vape positioned vertically if you’re not using it for extended periods of time. Don’t get into the habit of laying your device down all the time, or you will have to deal with inevitable leakage.

*Check for worn or damaged O-rings*
A common cause of leaks. Take apart your tank, remove the O-rings and examine them closely. Look for signs of wear and tear, broken or missing O-rings. These things can compromise the air seal of the tank. Thankfully O-rings are cheap, just make sure you get the right size.

*Put a lid on it*
If you leave a tank without the top cap, it will leak out of the airflow holes. That’s due to the pressurized nature of tanks. Make sure that your tank is empty if you plan on leaving your top cap off for extended periods of time — anything longer than it takes to fill it. Closing the airflow off will work too, but it’s not as foolproof.

*Check your airflow *
Always make sure the airflow holes are fully closed when filling. When in use, make sure the airflow is open enough to allow you to vape without having to take strong inhales. If you inhale too forcefully, you risk bringing too much e-liquid into the coil, which may lead to leakage

*Watch out when filling*
Never overfill your tank. Always leave a small air pocket at the top when filling. This empty space will help prevent any liquid from leaking out.

*Check for cracks*
Check your tank for cracks or other damage. A thin crack in the glass or a piece of bent metal can mean the tank is no longer airtight, allowing the juice to leak out and into the air hole valve. If your glass is cracked it is usually an inexpensive and simple solution to buy a replacement.

*Use the right e-juice*
For coil heads that require a lot of power, anything lower than 70% VG stands a good chance of leaking due to the thin viscosity of PG. A good rule of thumb is the big cloud-chucking devices do well with 70% VG (only 30% PG) and above, and MTL devices are generally good up to 70% VG. Always look at your e-juice label to determine its PG/VG ratio.

*Check your coil heads*
As with most mass-produced products, there will always be a few duds. In some cases, the coil may have manufacturing flaws that stop it from holding the juice properly, causing the tank to leak. First, ensure your coil head is screwed in properly and if it is, simply replace the coil–preferably with one from a different batch to the one you’re currently using. If the problem remains, the complication is likely down to one of the other issues addressed here.

*Wick carefully*
This only applies to rebuildable atomizers that require you to wick them yourself. Wicking an RTA can be tricky: make sure to use enough cotton, or you will be at risk for leaking. The goal is to tuck the cotton in to the wick ports without stuffing them in. This could take some trial and error, depending on the atomizer you are using.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/19)

RTA's are notorious for leaking and it's only since the Serpent Mini 25 that I started to really enjoy RTA's... some RTA's need specific wicking to not leak and others are more forgiving like the Zeus, Skyline, Dvarw, Whisper, Tripod and obviously other but these come to mind.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/7/19)

This is when an RDTA starts looking attractive...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/7/19)

My go to is bottom fill RTAs and careful wicking. With this combo I have yet to experience any leaking which is why I tend to steer clear of any Top Fill RTA which is not possible these days as everyone wants the convenience of top fill.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/7/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> This is when an RDTA starts looking attractive...



RDTAs are less hassles in some sense but they do leak if you leave it on it’s side and wicking does require some attention but no where near to a RTAs complexity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> My go to is bottom fill RTAs and careful wicking. With this combo I have yet to experience any leaking which is why I tend to steer clear of any Top Fill RTA which is not possible these days as everyone wants the convenience of top fill.



Bottom fill for the WIN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (3/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bottom fill for the WIN!



It’s should be renamed to Chicken Dinner RTA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/19)

CaliGuy said:


> It’s should be renamed to Chicken Dinner RTA



It sure should... I must have tested over a 100 RTA's and the Dvarw DL just wins every time! So grateful to my Armenian friend to suggested I try a Hungarian RTA over a year ago!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

